# The biggest deer in the world!



## jamesgreeson

Would'nt you like to see them this big! This monster was shot while atacking bigfoot.Witness say he had already killed two bulls,a jeep and breed a farmer before he hit the ground.His score was over 630 green but only weighted 200 lbs.What a buck!By yhe way bigfoots still outthere and hes next!


----------



## Texas325

he was an easy kill because he couldn't walk. his neck wasn't strong enough to lift his rack....


----------



## huntr4life

That looks photoshopped. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT

That's not a deer, it's a dikfir.


----------



## Fargus

HOAhunter4life said:


> That looks photoshopped. LOL


Do what? You must be crazy. That thing is as real as the day is long! HAHA


----------

